# New Items?



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello!
I am new to the forum and I currently have a 4 month old female black havanese named Norah and I love her to death. My breeder had a new litter about a week ago and we have a white male on hold for us. (We are pretty positive we will be purchasing him.) 
My question is what will I need? Norah is crate trained and she has a large crate for a havanese because she never soiled where she slept. Will the two sleep in there together or should I purchase another one? I have a large gated in area that they should be fine in together as well. Do I need another set of food bowls? Should they each have their own peepee pad station? (We have 4 but are currently only using one) I know we'll need double the food, pads, treats, and of course, toys. http://www.havaneseforum.com/images/smilies/smilies/pound.gif
I am extremely excited for the new puppy to come (end of January/early February) but I want to be as prepared as possible.  ANy suggestions would be great. Thanks,

p.s. sorry for such a long post


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jackllyn--Welcome to the forum and congratulations on getting a 2nd puppy. I would suggest getting a 2nd crate for your new puppy. We have at least member to this forum who crate her 2 together, but her 2nd pup was older when she got them. 

We use 2 food bowls, but one water dish. My oldest was potty trained to the outside so I didn't use an extra pee pad. 

Please post pictures of Norah and your soon to be little boy.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi! I'm new too and totally sick with MHS. I have a 5 mo old little parti girl and am getting a little silver sable boy from my breeder the second week of January. I too am trying to prepare for two! I plan on two crates (but mine are small -- the "right" size pet taxi kind for a 10ish lb hav). I was going to use the same water/food dish since I feed Bonnie with a puzzle toy now. And, gosh, she has so many toys that are duplicates or she doesn't use that I wasn't going to purchase more. Bonnie's also potty trained to go outside so I plan on doing the same for my little boy, but I have the pee pee pads ready for training -- he'll be 10 weeks when we get him. I have an ex pen for Bonnie, but she'll be 6 months when he arrives, so I plan on allowing her a little more roam of the kithen/family room while little man stays in the ex pen. Actually, she's getting QUITE strong and skilled at moving the ex pen around from jumping on the inside, so it's kind of silly putting her in there.
Good luck! I am worried about the multiple dog thing: will they get along OK? (breeder thinks Bonnie will be more dominant) Will I be able to walk two and not look silly? Will Bonnie regress as far as housetraining? Will my parents and inlaws ever forgive me for becoming dog-crazy??? And who cares anyway? Blah,blah,blah... LOL:brick:


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

Wesley is 5 months now and I sSOOO badly want another(except for the potty training in the winter thing!) I would love to do a rescue this time but they charge just as much as getting one from a breeder and I cannot find one who will adopt to me with younger kids! Our animal control here in town had one up for adoption shortly after we got Wes and I so badly wanted her(they would have been roughly the same age), but the thought of potty training 2 was more then I could deal with. Also not sure if i want 2 of this breed, if one is this crafty and smart, what would it be like with 2....:suspicious:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome guys!!! As you can see I have three, and they all have their own crates. That is their own safe place, and all three sleep in their crates at night. Glad you could join us yakkers.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for all of your replies. Norah is potty-trained to go outdoors most of the time but she goes on the pads at night and when we are not home since we dont have a fenced in yard. The snow does get pretty deep here but we keep a patch of grass shoveled for Norah. Purchasing two of any of these things isn't an issue as the husband's on board but I want to make sure I do everything right haha. For those of you who have two, do they share brushes or is that insanitary? Thank you for all of your input


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Jacklyn and :welcome: to the forum. 

Both puppies can share the combs and brushes, all mine do and so does the cat - no problems at all. They all share a water bowl and have their own food bowls and their own beds. Bugsy sleeps in his crate at night, Brandy's crate is always open and she can go in as she pleases. Romeo is never crated, except when absolutely necessary.

I am not sure if anyone mentnioned, but we love, love, love pictures on this forum. So you must post Norah's and the new puppy's (as soon as you get any of his from the breeder).


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have just started grooming my three and they share combs, brushes etc etc, that should be ok.. They all share a water bowl, toys, and Mommy! They have their own food bowls, crates, collars. Thats about it. They do love to share most things.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I just got my second havanese dog and what I would do is suggest that each dog should have his own stuff. His own crate, food dishes (avoids fights over food) toys, bed. They will share in time, but at first it helps if they have their own stuff. Probably pee pad area also.....I don't know on that my Missy is really picky about her pee pads...pee in one area poop in another must have clean pads.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have two. They use the same water bowl, but two separate bowls for food.
They are not crated, so I can't help you there. The only thing I can say is that anyone I know with multiple dogs, has a crate for each dog. 

I keep 2 pee pads down, one in the kitchen and one in the den. This is because Shelby will not use the one in the kitchen. Kodi will use both. 

Good luck and can't wait for pictures of the new pup.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn, it must be a girl thing. Shelby doesn't like to pee and poop on the same pad, either. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Lynn, it must be a girl thing. Shelby doesn't like to pee and poop on the same pad, either. :biggrin1:


Michele,

It must be a girl thing.....she is sooo different when it comes to the potty thing than Casper!!! Casper go potty any where, any time.... Missy has really been good about her pee pads.... the only time she doesn't like them is if they are dirty.

I am so glad I got a girl to see the difference in the boys and girls.... I totally love it.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jacklyn, :welcome: to this lovely and INFORMATIVE forum, feel free to ask ANY question even if you think it might sound silly, you'll always find people who'll reply, we're all yakkers... Please post hoto: hoto: ASAP we're addicted!!!

Michele and Lynn, Pablo hates to poop on the same pad too and since we keep him in his ex-pen 2x4hours per day he tries to hold it as long as he can (sometimes the whole 4 hours!) so he can poop on the other pad or outside, silly boy! I think Gucci doesn't poop where she pees either, so maybe Pablo is a girl in disguise? :suspicious:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I have poop pads and pee pads...Missy likes to poop in the corners of a room. She never interchanges them.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome! Aren't our little guys funny?!

I would go with seperate crates/beds, collars and leashes and food bowls, but whatever one has for a toy, you can pretty much count on the other wanting to play with the exact same one, at the exact same time 

I share their clothes, grooming supplies, water bowl and treats, and they will use the same pee pads as each other.

Pictures please!
Beverly


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Jacklyn, I don't have two (yet, lol!!) but I just wanted to say Welcome to the forum!!! And that I'm looking forward to pictures, and reading of the adventures of two Havs :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Jacklyn, I'm not sure I can add anything to what has already been said. Two are so much fun together, you are going to have a blast.

We do need lots of pictures and videos are a enjoyed even more. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn, I agree. One of each is so much fun. And it disproves the "females love you, but males are in love with you" theory. Both of mine are very affectionate and give lots of kisses.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you all for your comments, they have been a ton of help! Here are some pictures...there are 3 of Norah and I will post one soon of the boy as we are waiting for an updated one from the breeder. We only have his baby picture and it won't upload for some reason :/ I will hopefully have it figuered out for tomorrow.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

She's precious!!! Aren't these little Havs addictive???


----------



## havalicious (Nov 6, 2007)

Keep us posted on what you end up doing and how it works. My precious little Kody is 4 months old now, and I never knew I could love this little guy so completely. I know I want another one, but don't know when would be the best time to add another family member. I was thinking I would wait until Kody was at least 1 year and reliably potty trained. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Norah is a precious girl!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

havalicious said:


> I know I want another one, but don't know when would be the best time to add another family member. I was thinking I would wait until Kody was at least 1 year and reliably potty trained. Anyone have any suggestions?


Yeah, I thought I was going to wait at least a year too. I'm almost making it to 6 months.:redface:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Mine are only 10 weeks apart, but then again I had 3 human babies in 3 1/2 years. So I guess it depends upon your personality. One thing is for certain. By the time you get #2, you will be so entertained my watching them, you'll wonder why some only have 1!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

havalicious said:


> Keep us posted on what you end up doing and how it works. My precious little Kody is 4 months old now, and I never knew I could love this little guy so completely. I know I want another one, but don't know when would be the best time to add another family member. I was thinking I would wait until Kody was at least 1 year and reliably potty trained. Anyone have any suggestions?


Casper was 1yr old when I got Missy and I thought it was perfect, we had time to get Casper though a couple of dog classes and get him well trained, so he would take our commands and we didn't have two untrained dogs running around.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Mine are only 10 weeks apart, but then again I had 3 human babies in 3 1/2 years. So I guess it depends upon your personality. One thing is for certain. By the time you get #2, you will be so entertained my watching them, you'll wonder why some only have 1!


That's it Cheryl!! That's why I cannot wait for Hav 2! I was delivering my fourth human baby when my oldest was only 5 years old. Some of us like to "stake 'em," don't we?? I just love them close in age -- so much fun!ound:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

havalicious said:


> Keep us posted on what you end up doing and how it works. My precious little Kody is 4 months old now, and I never knew I could love this little guy so completely. I know I want another one, but don't know when would be the best time to add another family member. I was thinking I would wait until Kody was at least 1 year and reliably potty trained. Anyone have any suggestions?


I was thinking one year too. Like Lynn, I want Tessa to be reliably potty trained and get her through several obedience classes. I know my own limitations and at this stage (5 mo) sometimes have trouble keeping my one under control! I've always admired the Moms who were unflappable with multiple kids, but that's not me 

The one drawback is I'm afraid DH might change his mind before then!

Oh, and Norah is adorable!!! Such a pretty black coat! BTW, who is she named after? When I see the name Norah, I think of Norah Jones, one of my favorites!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I was hoping to wait at least a year as well, but I fell in love! And when the breeder sent me the pictures of the newest litter...I knew all hope of waiting was gone Lol. 
Jan, you guessed right! I have loved Norah Jones for years and when I saw the little black dog I was instandly reminded of her for some reason. Norah likes her music too:biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynn said:


> I have poop pads and pee pads...*Missy likes to poop in the corners of a room*. She never interchanges them.


Lynn~ Tori and Missy must be related! Tori has separate pads for each and the poop pads had better be in the corner of the room, or at the very least, where a piece of furniture and a wall make a corner. ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jacklyn~ As you can see in my avatar, I have a soft spot for little black girls, too  Tori is almost 5 mos. old and has brought us so much healing and joy. She is absolutely delightful! 

BTW~ :welcome:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Jacklyn...Norah is just adorable!!!! Can't wait to see more pics..:biggrin1:

BTW...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Nora is just adorable can't wait for more of her pictures and her little borther's.


----------

